# Holes in AR Magazine Well



## policemedic (Oct 8, 2014)

My buddy just texted me this picture and asked what I made of it.  He bought a used Bushmaster AR and the mag well has these holes.  My initial impression was maybe an adapter for using 9mm mags, but I can't think of such an adapter that would require drilling into the mag well.  The holes aren't threaded.

Any ideas?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 8, 2014)

Can't think of anything that would go into the well, but perhaps some kind of a mag well grip?  I can't tell if that round mark is from the screw or a washer, though.


----------



## pardus (Oct 8, 2014)

Was the AR from California? maybe some device to fix the mag in place to comply with their shitty laws?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2014)

Go back to the seller and ask what the holes are for.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 8, 2014)

Maybe a demo/display model?  Bushmaster isn't going to warranty that.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 8, 2014)

Holes for a magwell grip?


----------



## policemedic (Oct 8, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Go back to the seller and ask what the holes are for.



I wish it was that easy.  That was the first thing I suggested.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 8, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Can't think of anything that would go into the well, but perhaps some kind of a mag well grip?  I can't tell if that round mark is from the screw or a washer, though.



I thought that too, but those are slip-ons as far as I know.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 8, 2014)

policemedic said:


> I thought that too, but those are slip-ons as far as I know.


I'm looking for the one I saw before we upgraded to the SCARs, it was screwed on so it wouldn't slip off.  I liked it until I saw that...


----------



## policemedic (Oct 8, 2014)

medicchick said:


> I'm looking for the one I saw before we upgraded to the SCARs, it was screwed on so it wouldn't slip off.  I liked it until I saw that...



If you can find it, that may be the ticket.  Every grip I look at touts "no gunsmithing" as a selling point.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 8, 2014)

pardus said:


> Was the AR from California? maybe some device to fix the mag in place to comply with their shitty laws?



Dunno.  Don't think so, though.  I'm told there's no bullet button or similar device on it.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 9, 2014)

Amateurs, those are obviously holes to facilitate the mounting of a 20" bar chainsaw.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2014)

It's for the emplacement of an emergency bayonet lug for very very close combat.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd have to agree with Pardus.  Looks like the rifle/lower may have been from CA and they riveted a mag in.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 9, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I'd have to agree with Pardus.  Looks like the rifle/lower may have been from CA and they riveted a mag in.



I've been looking this morning at kits for sale to bring an AR into compliance with CA law, and every one that I've seen so far has made changes to the mag release button (installing a locking mechanism).  Nothing I've seen so far has required a hole in the mag well.  That's some serious shade-tree shit if that's what it is, and with the purchaser's background, he should have known better than to get it.

That's a beer fine from the EOD Kangaroo Court right there.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 9, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I've been looking this morning at kits for sale to bring an AR into compliance with CA law, and every one that I've seen so far has made changes to the mag release button (installing a locking mechanism).  Nothing I've seen so far has required a hole in the mag well.  That's some serious shade-tree shit if that's what it is, and with the purchaser's background, he should have known better than to get it.
> 
> That's a beer fine from the EOD Kangaroo Court right there.



Before all of the lawsuits came about, the general consensus of the law (primarily by law enforcement) was that to have a CA compliant AR, the mag had to be fixed to the mag well.  CA was gunning hard for evil black rifle owners, so a lot of them went one of two routes to accomplish what law enforcement officials were looking for.  They either epoxied a magazine in or they riveted the mag in.  Most of the times I've heard of using a rivet is when it is done at a gun shop.  It's a less permanent solution than epoxy.

Most of the people I know caught the part about having to use a tool to release the mag and we all got Bullet Buttons.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> Amateurs, those are obviously holes to facilitate the mounting of a 20" bar chainsaw.


 
Look, we have our disagreements, same as any board, but we're not revisiting the old "What chainsaw size is best for an AR" argument. I'm sure someone's cousin will know a guy who knew a guy in Delta that they use a 16" in a room. Or some guy will have seen a DEVGRU sailor in the PX at FOB Fenty and they use a 20". Maybe someone has a "scientific" study discussing the validity of bar length in certain conditions, but we don't want any of that here. Take that argument to some airsoft forum.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Look, we have our disagreements, same as any board, but we're not revisiting the old "What chainsaw size is best for an AR" argument. I'm sure someone's cousin will know a guy who knew a guy in Delta that they use a 16" in a room. Or some guy will have seen a DEVGRU sailor in the PX at FOB Fenty and they use a 20". Maybe someone has a "scientific" study discussing the validity of bar length in certain conditions, but we don't want any of that here. Take that argument to some airsoft forum.



Chainsaw up or chainsaw down?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 9, 2014)

rick said:


> Chainsaw up or chainsaw down?



Nah... gotta hold it gangsta'!




LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Before all of the lawsuits came about, the general consensus of the law (primarily by law enforcement) was that to have a CA compliant AR, the mag had to be fixed to the mag well.  CA was gunning hard for evil black rifle owners, so a lot of them went one of two routes to accomplish what law enforcement officials were looking for.  *They either epoxied a magazine in or they riveted the mag in.  Most of the times I've heard of using a rivet is when it is done at a gun shop.*  It's a less permanent solution than epoxy.
> 
> Most of the people I know caught the part about having to use a tool to release the mag and we all got Bullet Buttons.



I keep forgetting you're in Kalifornia.  I have never seen a CA-compliant rifle without a congress critter standing near it until I offered up my prayer to St. Google this morning.  I learned something new today.    Still not a good idea, but better that it be done at a gun shop than at some amateur's garage, I guess.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 9, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Before all of the lawsuits came about, the general consensus of the law (primarily by law enforcement) was that to have a CA compliant AR, the mag had to be fixed to the mag well.  CA was gunning hard for evil black rifle owners, so a lot of them went one of two routes to accomplish what law enforcement officials were looking for.  They either epoxied a magazine in or they riveted the mag in.  Most of the times I've heard of using a rivet is when it is done at a gun shop.  It's a less permanent solution than epoxy.
> 
> Most of the people I know caught the part about having to use a tool to release the mag and we all got Bullet Buttons.


 
This makes sense.  I've never seen one with that mod, so I learned something.  Thanks!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 9, 2014)

rick said:


> Chainsaw up or chainsaw down?



Up if you have the element of surprise, so their own body weight helps kill them. Down if you're simply using violence of action.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Look, we have our disagreements, same as any board, but we're not revisiting the old "What chainsaw size is best for an AR" argument. I'm sure someone's cousin will know a guy who knew a guy in Delta that they use a 16" in a room. Or some guy will have seen a DEVGRU sailor in the PX at FOB Fenty and they use a 20". Maybe someone has a "scientific" study discussing the validity of bar length in certain conditions, but we don't want any of that here. Take that argument to some airsoft forum.



I think to really be accurate and cause the most damage, you need to mount the AR to this....


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 9, 2014)

It's a small hole where needle dicked (or big clitted) politicians can fuck the firearms right out of your grasp.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2014)

fox1371 said:


> It's a small hole where needle dicked (or big clitted) politicians can fuck the firearms right out of your grasp.



I need mental floss and mind wipes...  Thanks, D.... YOU SUCK MuthsFugga...  I hate you.

(well played though...  but you need to work on your imagery, my mind went to a group grope involving Bloomberg, Pelosi, Reid and an AR in the halls of Congress.... all clothed but still doing unspeakable things t oa nice innocent rifle with all those drooling libtards watching and panting....)


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I need mental floss and mind wipes...  Thanks, D.... YOU SUCK MuthsFugga...  I hate you.
> 
> (well played though...  but you need to work on your imagery, my mind went to a group grope involving Bloomberg, Pelosi, Reid and an AR in the halls of Congress.... all clothed but still doing unspeakable things t oa nice innocent rifle with all those drooling libtards watching and panting....)


Nope.  My imagery descriptors did exactly what they were supposed to do.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2014)

fox1371 said:


> Nope.  My imagery descriptors did exactly what they were supposed to do.



You still suck and I still hate you, a little more, perhaps....  no SSSS gift for you this year...  coal has been outlawed by our current administration... too dirty, unlike politics.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> You still suck and I still hate you, a little more, perhaps....  no SSSS gift for you this year...  coal has been outlawed by our current administration... too dirty, unlike politics.


Well go get a good laugh and check out the thread I just posted a little bit ago.  

Are we even doing the SSSS this year???


----------



## x SF med (Oct 9, 2014)

fox1371 said:


> Well go get a good laugh and check out the thread I just posted a little bit ago.
> 
> Are we even doing the SSSS this year???



that new thread is full of BS and OB....


----------

